# *** Lifestraw Sale ***



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Cheaper than dirt has their sale going on lifestraws again 14.95 w/free shipping,good way to stock up.
https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/pro...jVgVp&sc_llid=1043152&sc_eh=0ced5c2b49e194e01


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I have not tried this brand specifically but I am not a fan. I guess if it is life or death O.K. My experience is that it takes a of of sucking to get water. For me it was like trying to quench my thirst with a chocolate shake. I suppose I was getting hydrated I just never felt quenched. Is just me? Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I have not tried this brand specifically but I am not a fan. I guess if it is life or death O.K. My experience is that it takes a of of sucking to get water. For me it was like trying to quench my thirst with a chocolate shake. I suppose I was getting hydrated I just never felt quenched. Is just me? Am I doing it wrong?


I bought one and tried it with fresh water I didn't think in was real bad,If you get one be sure you follow the instructions for priming and drying it out.


----------



## bugginout121 (Oct 5, 2016)

Read a review about this earlier today actually. I was going to ask on here if it was worth it. The review makes it sound amazing, but you can never trust the stuff you find online.

"Thats right - its pretty much a *MUST-HAVE* piece of equipment for absolutely _anyone_. Not just survivalists and preppers - literally everyone on the planet needs one of these devices." Source

Like really? I might get one to test it out, but I highly doubt it's as great as people say it is. I don't think it'd be horrible like jnrdesertrats experience but what do I know...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

bugginout121 said:


> Read a review about this earlier today actually. I was going to ask on here if it was worth it. The review makes it sound amazing, but you can never trust the stuff you find online.
> 
> "Thats right - its pretty much a *MUST-HAVE* piece of equipment for absolutely _anyone_. Not just survivalists and preppers - literally everyone on the planet needs one of these devices." Source
> 
> Like really? I might get one to test it out, but I highly doubt it's as great as people say it is. I don't think it'd be horrible like jnrdesertrats experience but what do I know...


Pretty much a standard item for folks around here. Buy one and check it out. When you find a good sale buy a few more. Not something that I would want to live with at home but for hunting, camping, or other back country activity it is a viable option. This is an old post so the sale price mentioned above is not current but there will be other sales.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

The guys that were teaching the hunter safety course for our area said they carry and use them. That was the first time I'd heard if them. I saw a couple of them in my boss hunting kit.....


----------

